# "Wi-Fi" doesn't have a valid ip configuration"



## kai24ta (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a new Dell laptop (w/windows 8 OS) and used to have no problem connected to the wifi at a local cafe. Now, all of a sudden I cannot connect and after running diag I get the msg ""Wi-Fi" doesn't have a valid ip configuration". Did a system restore to a time when I could connect to the wifi but that did not work. Can someone provide a solution?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify the network if it is not obvious.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## kai24ta (Jan 11, 2013)

The laptop had a trial period McAfee preloaded. I let it expire and install Malware Bytes and AVG's free virus software. I then bought the subscription to McAfee and it had me remove Malware and AVG upon installation. I was performing this installation via a tethered smartphone connection and the installation did not complete so I went to the cafe to try and reinstall and thats when I discovered I could not connect and the got the msg "Wi-Fi" doesn't have a valid ip config...". I did a system restore to before I tried to install McAfee but had the same problem afterwards.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run the AVG Remover.

Uninstall McAfee and run the McAfee Removal Tool.


----------



## kai24ta (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks will try that asap.


----------



## kai24ta (Jan 11, 2013)

Worked like a charm. Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You should be able to install your paid-for McAfee now. If you run into future troubles like this you know how to beat McAfee into behaving.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

